# TOC Waverly Indiana Bicycle Company



## coin1812 (May 2, 2015)

Anyone have any info the Waverly 16


----------



## fatbike (May 2, 2015)

I don't know. Do you have more photos from different angles. Love to see more of it. Nice bike.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 12, 2016)

The guy who posted the pic wanting information hasn't been on here for over a year now.  Doesn't look like he's much interested anymore!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 12, 2016)

fatbike said:


> I don't know. Do you have more photos from different angles. Love to see more of it. Nice bike.




My guess for posting 3 identical pictures is just to show that he has the Waverley Scorchers in all 3 sizes maybe?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 14, 2016)

That looks like Joe C's 1896 Waverley model 16


----------



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2016)

I've never seen a "clincher" single tube....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 18, 2016)

Somewhere I thought I saw singletubes that had the clincher profile on the inside diameter but were still single tubes; turning archivals


----------



## coin1812 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sorry I forgot about this post. I still own this bike. It's still the only model 16 anyone has seen since I have been looking. I will dig it out and get better photos tomorrow. Here are a couple of the badge.


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 15, 2018)

waverly


----------

